# Starsene con le mani in mano



## irene.acler

Hola, buenos días a todos 

Estaba pensando en esta expresión: *starsene con le mani in mano*.
Significa quedarse sin hacer nada en una determinada situación. Os pongo un ejemplo:

_Lucia non è proprio capace di starsene con le mani in mano, trova sempre qualcosa da fare in casa._

¿Cómo se podría traducir esta expresión al español?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Luis Sanz

Ciao Irene.acler

En español la expresión es prácticamente la misma que en italiano "estar mano sobre mano", lo que describe la postura de inactividad de las manos y por lo tanto de la persona.

"Lucía no es capaz de estar mano sobre mano, siempre encuentra algo que hacer en la casa" / "Lucía es incapaz de estarse quieta, siempre encuentra algo que hacer en la casa"

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Irenilla! Un "no para quieta" es muy socorrido... (por no decirte las ordinarieces que se me ocurren...cuando te pille en el msn te lo cuento! jaja).

Luis, en este contexto tu opción me suena rara, no sé...


----------



## irene.acler

Kro, ¿entonces resultaría "Lucía no para quieta"? Esta expresión es nueva para mí 
Pues ahora espero las ordinarieces, ejej.

A ver si los demás consideran rara la opción de Luis.

Gracias a los dos, por ahora


----------



## Neuromante

A mi al contrario:
La opción de Luis en este contexto me va perfecta, pero la de Krolaina no.

"No parar quieto" la usaría para alguien que no es capaz nunca de estarse quieto, como los niños que sin llegar a ser hiperactivos están todo el tiempo "explorando", le veo un matiz de "inquietud". O un padre primerizo que en vez de dar vueltas por la sala de espera se dedica a meterse en el trabajo de los demás, a arreglar la maquina de refrescos, comprar el periodico para tirarlo sin leer etc.

Creo que en la frase del ejemplo funciona mejor en reflexivo, de todos modos:
Lucía no es capaz de estar*se *mano sobre mano


----------



## krolaina

Había leído "mano a mano" y me estaba quedando loca, mil perdones.

*~** sobre **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. Ociosamente, sin hacer nada.

Lo que sí es verdad es que la frase que proponéis me resulta rara, yo al menos diría de esa persona que no puede estar sin hacer nada, que no puede estar de brazos cruzados, que no puede estar viendo pasar las moscas...cualquier otra cosa, pero vaya, opinable.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Kro, ¿entonces resultaría "Lucía no para quieta"? Esta expresión es nueva para mí
> Pues ahora espero las ordinarieces, ejej.
> 
> A ver si los demás consideran rara la opción de Luis.
> 
> Gracias a los dos, por ahora


 
Esta si que es rara:
Lucía no halla paz, no puede estar sin hacer nada.

gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias gatogab a ti también  Eso de "hallar paz" me parece un poquito fuerte en realidad, con respecto a la expresión italiana, pero igual me equivoco yo.

En cuanto a "estar/se mano sobre mano", me gustaría saber si es más frecuente la forma del verbo "estar" como dice Luis o "estarse" como dice Neuromante, o si depende de algo la elección entre la forma base o reflexiva del verbo.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que depende del contexto. Ya dije que en este caso me parece más normal en reflexivo.

Tengo la sensación de que es similar al uso de "ne" en italiano.


----------



## Schenker

La traducción es: "quedarse quieta", "estar quieta", "estar tranquila", "quedarse tranquila".


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, pero yo buscaba alguna expresión idiomática, a ser posible, claro. 
De hecho, me parece que algo como "estar quieta/tranquila", no transmite totalmente el sentido de la expresión italiana..o al menos, a mí eso me parece


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Ya, pero yo buscaba alguna expresión idiomática, a ser posible, claro.
> De hecho, me parece que algo como "estar quieta/tranquila", no transmite totalmente el sentido de la expresión italiana..o al menos, a mí eso me parece


 
*mano sobre mano:* 
loc. adv. Sin hacer nada:
¿pero qué hacéis ahí mano sobre mano con todo el trabajo que hay?

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/mano #33
Ps.
Coloquial. Mano sobre mano. Sin hacer nada: a usted lo que le pasa, amigo mío, es lo que les pasa a muchos, que están muy bien en el café, mano sobre mano, en lugar de ir a trabajar. 
http://www.elpelao.com/letras/4081.html (casi al final de la página)

gg


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> *mano sobre mano:*
> loc. adv. Sin hacer nada:
> ¿pero qué hacéis ahí mano sobre mano con todo el trabajo que hay?
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/mano #33
> 
> gg


 

Vale, no se me había ocurrido mirar el diccionario Mea culpa

Pero, eso, lo que dije, que "estar tranquilo/a" me parece como más "soft", ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## 0scar

Acá se diría "No puede estar de brazos cruzados..."
Estar "mano sobre mano" no se usa.


----------



## Schenker

Sí. Esa, o "estar con las manos en los bolsillos". Pero para mí ambas se usan más bien para indicar que alguien está siendo "vago/flojo" o pasivo ante una situación, acción o acontecimiento, más que en un contexto como el del ejemplo.

Yo no creo que esas otras traducciones sean mas soft. Creo que quedan muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Vale, no se me había ocurrido mirar el diccionario Mea culpa
> 
> Pero, eso, lo que dije, que "estar tranquilo/a" me parece como más "soft", ¿o me equivoco?


Irenita, ahora sabes cómo se dice en España (mano sobre mano) y en Latinoamérica (brazos cruzados) 
Ambas suavecitas
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, ahora lo sé. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Había leído "mano a mano" y me estaba quedando loca, mil perdones.
> 
> *~** sobre **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv. Ociosamente, sin hacer nada.
> 
> Lo que sí es verdad es que la frase que proponéis me resulta rara, yo al menos diría de esa persona que no puede estar sin hacer nada, que no *puede estar de brazos cruzados, que no puede estar viendo pasar las moscas*...cualquier otra cosa, pero vaya, opinable.


 
Hola:

Las dos que propone Krol son perfectas y "quedarse de brazos cruzados" es muy común aquí en España también, no es exclusiva de Latinoamérica. "Estar mano sobre mano" también te sirve en este contexto, pero diría que es menos común. Sobre lo que comentó Neuromante, a mí me suena mejor sin el "se", aunque hay quien usa el verbo en pronominal (ojo, no es reflexivo).

También te digo una cosa lo más natural sería decir "no es capaz de estar sin hacer nada", aunque es mucho menos bonita, claro.

Como Krolaina es muy modosita y yo ya tengo la fama de malhablado, pongo para la galería la que usaría el español corriente en la calle "XXXX no puede estar en casa tocándose los huevos/pelotas " (aunque el sujeto sea femenino, también se usa".

Para terminar una más suavecita, pero también coloquial "XXX no puede estar en casa rascándose la barriga".

Saludos

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Antpax. 
Lo de "rascarse la barriga" también lo pensé, efectivamente, pero boh  ¡me he confundido un poquito!


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias, Antpax.
> Lo de "rascarse la barriga" también lo pensé, efectivamente, pero boh  ¡me he confundido un poquito!


 Allora *'cazzeggiare'  *potrebbe andare?
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, si el contexto es bastante informal y coloquial, sí, "cazzeggiare" queda bien.


----------



## Sonsierey

Si potrebbe dire anche "non è capace di starsene a pancia all'aria" o "di grattarsi la pancia".... ^__^ 
No he entendido lo de "verbo en pronominal"...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Se dice que se usa el verbo pronominal, cuando se usa el pronombre se, pero realmente no tiene función dentro de la oración "se está mano sobre mano" o "se queda quieto", por ejemplo. 

Es diferente a decir que es el reflexivo, pues en este caso el "se" sí que tiene función dentro de la oración. Por ejemplo en "se rasca la barriga" el "se" hace función de complemento indirecto.

Reconozco que he líado las cosas, pues es incluso complicado para los nativos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Sonsierey

Creo que he entendido... me parece que el "se" pronominal es como el "ne" italiano, màs o menos... 
Muchas gracias.^__^


----------



## Antpax

Sonsierey said:


> Creo que he entendido... me parece que el "se" pronominal es como el "ne" italiano, màs o menos...
> Muchas gracias.^__^


 
Hola:

Me temo que ahí no te puedo ayudar demasiado, no hablo italiano (todavía ), pero creo que el "se" pronominal es igual en español y en italiano:

Español: Estar--Estarse
Italiano: Star--starse.

El "ne" italiano, alguien me comentó que era un "pronombre débil", que en español no existen.

No sé si al final te estoy confundiendo más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Sonsierey

No, creo que he entendido. Te vuelvo a agradecer. ^__^


----------



## krolaina

Te admiro Sonsierey...te juro que yo no he entendido nada (qué has tomado hoy, Anti?)
De todas maneras hay un montón de hilos en el foro Sólo Español, por si quieres ver más este "se pronominal".

Iri, quizá también un simple "no puede estar parado/a" vale? es que hay muchas formas de decirlo (al final no te he dicho las vulgares!).

Saludos


----------



## Sonsierey

!Gracias por admirarme, Krolaina!^__^


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias Kro, también eso vale, efectivamente.
Y...sigo esperando las vulgares


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias Kro, también eso vale, efectivamente.
> Y...sigo esperando las vulgares


 
Joooo, ¿no te gustan las mías? 

Si quieres puedo poner alguna más vulgar todavía. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ajaj, ¡ponlas, ponlas! ¡¡Las estoy esperando!! Porque Kro dice dice..pero al final...

Bueno, me gustan todas, vamos. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ajaj, ¡ponlas, ponlas! ¡¡Las estoy esperando!! Porque Kro dice dice..pero al final...
> 
> Bueno, me gustan todas, vamos. ¡Gracias!


 
Vale, por petición popular.

Coloquial: "no puede estar(se) en casa sacándose/comiéndose los mocos".

Vulgar: "no puede estar(se) en casa haciéndose pajas"
Varición sobre alguna que se ha dicho "no puede estar en casa tocándose la polla"

De momento vas servida ¿no? Si se me ocurre alguna más te lo comento.

No te enfades con Kroli, que cada uno es bueno en lo suyo, y lo mío es lo vulgar y malsonante. 

Baci.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ajajajaj, me desgüevo 

Muy bien, servida al cien por cien. Pero claro, si se te ocurra otra más, tú pasa por aquí. 

¡Muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ajajajaj, me desgüevo
> 
> Muy bien, servida al cien por cien. Pero claro, si se te ocurra otra más, tú pasa por aquí.
> 
> ¡Muchas muchas gracias!


 
A mandar.  Para cualquier otra duda, estoy a tu servicio. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Ajajajaj, me desgüevo
> 
> Muy bien, servida al cien por cien. Pero claro, si se te ocurre otra más, tú pasa por aquí.
> 
> ¡Muchas muchas gracias!


 
No pensé que se iba a atrever...

"No puede estar tocándose las narices" queda más finolis.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por las correcciones, Kro..ops.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> No pensé que se iba a atrever... (que mal me suena esto ¿no quedaría mejor "no pensé que se *fuera *a atrever"?)


 
¿quién yo o ella? 



irene.acler said:


> Gracias por las correcciones, Kro..ops.


 
Uf, a mí se me pasó lo de poner las advertencias. Es que me suena tan natural.

De todas formas tecnicamente sería "me deshuevo", aunque la tú has puesto es muy común también.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Lo que he puesto me lo ha enseñado una españolita..¿quién será?

En cuanto a las correcciones, siéntete libre de corregir todo lo que haga falta en mis respuestas, ¡¡hasta las comas!!


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Lo que he puesto me lo ha enseñado una españolita..¿quién será?
> 
> En cuanto a las correcciones, corríge libremente todo lo que haga falta en mis respuestas, ¡¡hasta las comas!!


Yo dirí así.
Pero esta es harina de otro costal.
Hola Irenita.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Ejej, ¡empezamos bien!
Gracias gg


----------



## Antpax

Hola Gato:

La que puso Irene es perfecta y la tuya también. Sin problemas.

Nos van a borrar por off - topic, pero bueno.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Oye, oye, que la españolita te dijo que no lo usaras! 

Para añadir algo más y evitar que lo borren (Silvi y Laura nos matan a estas alturas) os pregunto: ¿qué tal "no puede estar de manos atadas" en este contexto? Aunque yo sigo votando por "de brazos cruzados", vaya.

(Besos gatito)


----------



## irene.acler

Ajajaj, ¿me has dicho que no lo usara? Porque yo no me acuerdo 

Pero eso de "estar de manos atadas" igual sería más el equivalente de "avere le mani legate", lo cual me parece un poquito diferente, ¿no?


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Ajajaj, ¿me has dicho que no lo usara? Porque yo no me acuerdo
> 
> Pero eso de "estar de manos atadas" igual sería más el equivalente de "avere le mani legate", lo cual me parece un poquito diferente, ¿no?


 
Sí... ¡Es que tenía que defenderme!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Sí... ¡Es que tenía que defenderme!


 
¡Qué morro tienes! 

Estar de manos atadas es otra cosa, es cuando *no se puede hacer nada, *no cuando *no se quiere hacer nada.*

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> ¡Qué morro tienes!
> 
> Estar de manos atadas es otra cosa, es cuando *no se puede hacer nada, *no cuando *no se quiere hacer nada.*


 
Que sí, que sí. Pero oye, "no puede estar de manos atadas" no se aleja tanto, hombre! 

(Irenilla perdona por el hilo, hija, se nos está yendo de las manos)


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Que sí, que sí. Pero oye, "no puede estar de manos atadas" no se aleja tanto, hombre!
> 
> (Irenilla perdona por el hilo, hija, se nos está yendo de las manos)


 
Hola:

Otra propuesta que me ha dicho la delfinita es "estar tocándose el violón".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

krolaina said:


> Que sí, que sí. Pero oye, "no puede estar de manos atadas" no se aleja tanto, hombre!
> 
> (Irenilla perdona por el hilo, hija, se nos está yendo de las manos)


 
Delfinita, no te preocupes, cuantas más expresiones salgan, mejor, que sabes que a mí me encantan



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Otra propuesta que me ha dicho la delfinita es "estar tocándose el violón".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Vale, muchas gracias


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Otra propuesta que me ha dicho la delfinita es "estar tocándose el violón".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Allora è vicino a *'**cazzeggiare'*, azione che un tale compie, con le mani in tasca, vicino al cazzo, gironzolando senza far un co.
Come cazzeggiano le donne, mi sfugge.
Se non saró deleted, saró fucilato sul posto.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Sin duda "cazzeggiare" está bien si empezamos a usar expresiones un poquito más "fuertes" en español. 
Y claro, se usa tanto para hombres, como para mujeres


----------

